# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Mijn huisarts neemt me serieus

## Leontien

Wanneer je in je lichaam ergens last van hebt ga je vaak als eerste naar de huisarts. Jij bent degene die het voelt en de huisarts moet ernaar luisteren om een goede conclusie te hebben. Nu gebeurt het wel eens dat mensen zich niet serieus genomen voelen door hun huistarts en dat ze te lang met dezelfde klacht lopen. In het ergste geval hebben deze mensen iets ernstigs wat over het hoofd is gezien. Dit hoeft natuurlijk niet alle gevallen zo te zijn. 

Ben jij nu tevreden over je huisarts of niet omdat deze je serieus neemt of niet dan kun je nu stemmen en je mening geven. 

Groeten,

Leontien
MediCity.nl

----------


## Felice

Normaal gesproken ben ik wel tevreden, alleen helemaal niet voor wat betreft het gebruik van seroxat. Daar heeft hij kennelijk totaal geen idee van wat het doet, hoe het afbouwen gaat en of dat zinvol is en heeft er nooit een gesprek over gehouden, voorlichtend of later en over hoe ik me voel. Dus wat dat betreft houd ik de schijn op van sterk zijn, alleen is dat alleen mogelijk m.b.v. seroxatgebruik.
Ik kan dus niet stemmen in de enquete, omdat mijn antwoord niet past in ja of nee.
Ook mijn huisgenoten zijn tevreden over hem. 
Vervelend is wel dat hij de praktijk deelt met een andere huisarts (vrouw) en als je dan een afspraak wilt maken is dat vaak niet mogelijk om dan degene te krijgen die je eigenlijk wilt, bv. omdat je dan heel lang moet wachten om bij die ene terecht te kunnen, en als je om wat voor reden dan ook een beter gevoel hebt bij iemand dan wil je graag daar heen.

----------


## Petra717

Ik ben niet te vreden met mijn huisarts. Ik kom er dan ook niet vaak, als ik klachten heb dan wacht er een poos mee, voordat ik een afspraak maak met de huisarts. Meestal probeer ik een oplossing voor mijn klachten zelf te vinden of bij mijn alternative therapeute en anders mijn KNO arts. In het laatste geval pas bij mijn huisarts.. Is soms heel fout, maar ik vertrouw mijn huisarts gewoon niet. Hij luistert niet, neemt niets van mij aan, en is druk bezig met andere dingen tijdens t gesprek... en schrijft me dan 9 van de 10x wat voor waar ik allergisch voor ben :Mad:  
Ben dan ook al een paar jaar opzoek naar een andere.. Had een poosje een andere binnen het huisartsenzorgcentrum... maar zij heeft me naar me oude teruggestuurd:S. :Mad:  

petra

----------


## Agnes574

Ik ben énorm tevreden over mijn huisarts...ze luistert,geeft me advies,stelt de juiste vragen en helpt me iedere keer opnieuw!!
Zou geen andere willen...ondertussen al een paar keer verhuisd,en moet er nu 40min voor rijden om tot bij haar te geraken;maar ik vind het de moeite waard!!!

Grtz Agnes

----------


## frieda1961

:Frown:  Nee, mijn huisarts heeft het zo druk dat hij maar half luistert.
Er is hier geen mogelijkheid tot het nemen van een andere arts en dat stemt mij erg verdrietig, temeer dat ik nu toch echt wel weg wil, want mijnheer zag mijn hartinfarct over het hoofd. Wil vervolgens nog steeds niet i overleg over medicijnen wat de cardioloog weer vervelend vindt. En nu hang ik er dus tussen en ik word gewoon niet beter.
Andere problemen neem ik nu maar voor lief, met het gevolg dat ik nu, 9 maanden later nog geen stap verder ben  :Mad:

----------


## Petra717

Alléé vanochtend een beetje hoop gekregen!!! Me huisarts geeft toe dat ik te weinig in me woonplaats ben... Mocht ik een Huisarts vinden naar mijn behoren in de bewuste andere woonplaats, gaat hij voor mij briefje schrijven :Smile: ! 

Toodles, 
petra

----------


## Agnes574

Lieve Petra,

GELUKKIG,EINDELIJK!!!
Dat wil je al zo lang!
En aangezien je niet tevreden bent met deze huisarts,vlug naar een andere!!

Knuf Xx

----------


## Felice

Hé Petra, fijn dat je een andere huisarts gaat zoeken!
Ik zou me eerst proberen te informeren daar, andere mensen vragen wie zij als huisarts hebben en wat hun ervaringen zijn. Kun je wellicht je voordeel mee doen!
Veel succes! ennee---ook beterschap, ik las dat je snipverkouden bent, hoe gaat het daar nu mee?

----------


## frieda1961

Jippie, het is gelukt!!!!!
Een huisartsenpraktijk zag de noodzaak van mijn bijna smeekbede in en ik heb me daar ingeschreven.
Afgelopen vrijdag een gesprekje met de vorige huisarts en klaar was het. Fatsoenljk afscheid genomen en hij begreep het zowaar.

----------


## Felice

Fijn Frieda, een felicitatie waard! Nu een goed contact van meet af aan opbouwen, duidelijk aangeven wat je wilt en nodig hebt.
Succes!

----------


## Petra717

> Jippie, het is gelukt!!!!!
> Een huisartsenpraktijk zag de noodzaak van mijn bijna smeekbede in en ik heb me daar ingeschreven.
> Afgelopen vrijdag een gesprekje met de vorige huisarts en klaar was het. Fatsoenljk afscheid genomen en hij begreep het zowaar.


HEEEL veeel SU6666EN!!!!
en heel veel sterkte en geluk toegewenst met je nieuwe huisarts!!! 

Dikke knuffel,
petra

----------


## Petra717

> Hé Petra, fijn dat je een andere huisarts gaat zoeken!
> Ik zou me eerst proberen te informeren daar, andere mensen vragen wie zij als huisarts hebben en wat hun ervaringen zijn. Kun je wellicht je voordeel mee doen!
> Veel succes! ennee---ook beterschap, ik las dat je snipverkouden bent, hoe gaat het daar nu mee?



Thanks Felice!

Ben al druk aant informeren, maar ik ken alléé nog maar weinig die daar wonen en daarnaast is het nog even onduidelijk welke plaats het wordt, aangezien hete komende halfjaar veel zal veranderen. Mogelijk zal ik een halfjaartje hier in verre zuiden zitten en daarna naar het midden (op het moment offcieel in het hoge noorden). Veel geregel en vraagtekens dus, maar komt goed!
Wat betreft mijn verkoudheid, was ff 2 daagjes minder, maar is weer in volle gang aanwezig :Frown:  . Toch is het vandaag de eerste dag dat ik me ietsje beter voel in 3 weken tijd  :Big Grin:

----------


## anoek

Wij wonen sinds 1,5 jaar in een andere woonplaats en zijn ook niet tevreden.
Onze vorige huisarts was heel goed..ook de andere arts van zijn praktijk. ook de asistente´s, waren fantastisch!
Mijn man voelt zich er niet ´veilig´. Ze doet soms zo uit de hoogte.. 
Ik wil niet afhankelijk zijn van de buien van een huisarts..ze is een vrouw, niet dat het wat uitmaakt, maar voelen er ons niet goed bij.
Wij zijn absoluut geen moeilijke mensen.

We zijn al wezen informeren, maar ze werken niet mee. Ze zitten hier vol. (balen..)

----------


## Petra717

Hoi Anoek,

Balen om te lezen dat ze bij jou in de buurt vol zitten. Toch zal ik als ik jou was blijven volhouden, blijven zoeken naar een huisarts naar wens! 
Zelf heb ik ook 8 jaar bij een huisarts gezeten die ik niet mocht... gelukkig heb ik nu sinds kort een andere, waar het tot nu toe wel mee ligt :Smile: 
Heel veel succes met het zoeken naar een andere huisarts! en geeft niet op! 

groetjes, 
petra

----------


## anoek

We hebben een andere huisarts :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 

We waren het zo zat dat we onze vorige huisarts hebben geschreven.
En kort uitgelegd dat we bij onze huidige arts ons na 2 jaar niet op onze gemak voelen. Niet al teveel details.
2 weken later kwam het positieve bericht. (19 -3-08)

Deze arts uit onze vorige woonplaats heeft nog samen met een andere arts (ook een hele hartelijke en goede arts ) zijn praktijk, staat hoog aangeschreven op de ' lijst' bij de meesten. Respect, vriendelijk, menselijk, geinteresseerd en daardoor een laagdrempelige praktijk.
Ik ben ontzettend blij hiermee.!!
Het is zo'n 10-13 km, hier vandaan. We hebben hierover afspraken gemaakt.

----------


## viooltje212

Ik had een geweldige huisarts, die is echter zelf verhuist naar het noorden van het land, dus te ver voor mij om mee te gaan ik woon in het zuiden).
De plaatsvervanger ben ik ook al weer een tijdje bij, neemt me ook wel serieus (denk ik) maar kan nooit iets voor me doen. Hij zegt telkens dat ik moet afwachten wat ze in het ziekenhuis ervan vinden. Dat heeft nu dikke 3 jaar geduurd!!! Tot zover het serieus nemen.
Verder vind ik het heel vervelend dat je moet vechten om telkens bij dezelfde arts te komen, er zitten een stuk of 8 artsen in ons gezondheidscentrum.
Tevens willen ze weten waarvoor je komt, soms vind ik dat heel vervelend, of genant, sommige dingen vertel je niet zo makkelijk aan de telefoon.

----------


## Petra717

Heel herkenbaar viooltje, 

Toen ik in het noorden woonden zaten er een ook een x aantal artsen in het gezondheids centrum waar ik terrecht kwam nadat mijn ander huisarts juist naar het zuiden verhuisde haha.. Ze vroegen toen ook waarvoor je wou komen, en het liefst wouden ze je elke keer bij een ander hebben! Dat wekt erg veel vertrouwen op moet ik zeggen, NOT! uiteindelijk begonnen ze na 4 jaar! toch in te zien dat het soms prettig om bij een en dezelfde arts te zitten, dus werd dat langzaam een beetje makkelijker. Toch bleef ik door zoeken naar een andere huisarts. Sinds mijn verhuizing naar het zuiden, heb ik een andere huisarts waar ik erg blij mee ben. Alleen weerhoudt mij koppie toch om te gaan wanneer nodig. 

Ik zou gewoon voor een andere huisarts zoeken en tot die tijd gewoon zeuren om telkens bij dezelfde terecht te komen!

groetjes, 
petra

----------


## Anne80

Ik heb wel een fijne ha. Hij neemt me wel serieus. En dat vind ik heel fijn. Zeker omdat ik al zo'n onbegrepen aandoening heb. Ik heb zelfs een keer op m'n donder gekregen dat ik te lang weggebleven ben. Mocht niet te lang met iets blijven door lopen.  :EEK!:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik had eerst een goede huisarts maar die ging met pensioen, de praktijk hebben ze verhuist en er kwam een andere huisarts. Ik ben het type dat alleen naar de huisarts gaat als er echt iets mis is, bel ik op willen ze eerst 101 dingen weten en dan kan ik er pas 2 week later terecht en dan wil hij ook nog eens niet luisteren naar wat ik zeg. Ik heb bij mijn oude huisarts voorhoofdsholteontsteking gehad en ik zei dat ik dat weer had, ik werd afgewimpeld met het zal wel hoofdpijn zijn blijf maar lekker in bed liggen, heb er vervolgens 4 week mee gezeten en moest mijn opleiding op dat moment stoppen daardoor... later toen ik weer iets had en zeker wist dat het zo was lag het ook heel ergens anders aan... nou ik wil dus niet meer heen. Heb in mijn dorp en in Groningen gezocht naar een goede huisarts maar die lijken allemaal of uitgestorven of overvol te zitten, dus ben nog steeds op zoek helaas... had vorig jaar een probleem en ben naar de huisartsenpost geweest, voelde me voor het eerst weer serieus genomen! Nu zit ik echter met mijn ongesteldheid (ruim 2 week ongesteld terwijl aan de pil) en wil daar dus over praten, dus of ik ga de huisartsenpost of maar naar de GGz ofzo. Weet iemand toevallig nog een dokter in Groningen die goed is en patienten aanneemt? Kan niet altijd zo door blijven kachelen...

----------


## Mathilde-1

Ik ben niet zo blij met mijn huisarts. Gelukkig is het wel een huisarts die maar 1 middag afwezig is en verder goed toegankelijk. Maar ik heb gemerkt dat hij in verwijsbrieven heel privacy-gevoelige informatie zet. Daardoor vertrouw ik hem niet. 
Verder voel ik mij ten opzichte van een huisarts in een te afhankelijke positie, omdat de huisarts namelijk de poortwachter is naar de tweede lijn. Ik heb al diverse blunders van huisartsen meegemaakt, dus dit zorgt ervoor dat ik me zeer onveilig voel in Nederland. Ik heb bijvoorbeeld jaren lang met een long-infectie en zware hoest rondgelopen, maar omdat ik geen koorts had en het niet te horen was in de longen, werd ik daar ten onrechte niet voor behandeld. 
Toen ik in verwachting was, gaf de huisarts mij verkeerde voorlichting over de mogelijkheden die ik had voor de verloskundige zorg. Verder kon hij helemaal geen bloed prikken: hij plakte een keer een open pleister over een gaatje in de elleboog met natuurlijk het gevolg dat het bloed eruit liep en mijn blouse verpest was. En bij mijn rugklachten krijg ik geen enkele huisarts aan zijn verstand gepeuterd dat ik geen pijn heb, maar mijn rug erg stijf staat en daardoor klachten heb.
En mijn huidige huisarts roept mij niet op voor de jaarlijkse griepprik, terwijl ik chronische longpatiënt ben. En dit ben ik geworden doordat geen enkele huisarts mijn zeer zware en langdurige hoest ooit voldoende serieus heeft genomen.

Als ik de mogelijkheid zou hebben om de diagnose van mijn eigen huisarts eens door te praten met een andere huisarts (of meerdere anderen artsen), dan zou dat mijn gevoel van onveiligheid al sterk verminderen. Ook zou ik graag eens gewoon een andere huisarts nemen. Misschien bevalt die wel veel beter!
Ik zou ook graag bijvoorbeeld een vaste gynaecoloog willen hebben, zoals dat bijvoorbeeld in België gebruikelijk is. Aan deze arts zou ik dan in een uiterst geval ook een andere medische vraag kunnen stellen.

----------


## Crabtree1953

Mijn huisarts neemt mij zeker serieus en is (misschien te) betrokken. Ik kan altijd bij haar terecht en zij komt al haar afspraken na. Sprookje? NEE, zeker niet. Ze bestaan wel degelijk.

----------


## dolfijnjorien

ik ben heel erg tevreden over mijn huisarts! Als ik er kom neemt hij me altijd serieus en daar ben ik heel blij mee. En hij neemt ook alle tijd voor je het is niet zo dat als je een afspraak van 10 minuten hebt staan dat je na 10 minuten ook weer weg moet want hij neemt alle tijd voor je zoveel tijd die je nodig hebt! Ik ben super tevreden over mijn huisarts!! En this balen als je dat niet tevreden met je huisarts bent ik ben het gelukkig wel ook al kom ik er niet zo vaak.

----------


## sietske763

heb een hele fijne HA om mee te praten....
maar met klachten doet hij niet veel, omdat ik bij psych. zit dent hij dat alles psycho-somatisch is, dat is echt niet leuk, heb dit bij vorige arts ook zo ervaren.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Sietske,
Het eerste wat ik leerde met mijn opleiding medische kantoorvaardigheden is inderdaad die psycho-somatische klachten; dat dat te vaak wordt gebruikt door artsen, zowel bij patiënten met psychische klachten die dan niet meer serieus worden genomen als ze echt iets lichamelijks hebben, als bij patiënten die altijd alleen lichamelijk klachten hebben en dan in een depressie zakken wat dan niet echt zo zou zijn als bij allochtonen waar hun lichamelijke pijn vaak wordt gegooid op de meegemaakte trauma's (oorlog) of cultuur ipv als echte pijn... belachelijk! 
Ja als je je geestelijk goed voelt voelt je je lichamelijk beter en andersom, maar dat wil niet zeggen dat alle klachten op hetzelfde gegooid kunnen en mogen worden!

----------


## Luuss0404

Nou ik vertrouw mijn huisarts dus voor geen meter meer!
Sinds afgelopen donderdag weet ik dat mijn huisarts onder toezicht staat omdat hij teveel fouten heeft gemaakt!
Was ik nou net die ochtend bij hem en gebruikte hij zoveel twijfeltaal, ik kreeg voor mijn blaasontsteking een kuur mee en voor de pijn diclofenac (als ik niet zei dat paracetamol en ibu's praktisch nooit helpen had ik niks anders mee gehad, terwijl ik bij de huisartsenpost voor mijn rugpijn codeïne meekreeg???) en voor een andere ontsteking die ik heb waren volgens hem geen medicijnen. Nou Ruben heeft gegoogeld en ikzelf ook en we kwamen tot de ontdekking dat er dus wel medicijnen voor zijn, dus dat wordt morgen weer vrolijk aan de telefoon hangen met de doktersassistente (afgelopen donderdag was dat een andere dan gewoonlijk)  :Mad:   :Frown:   :Confused: 
Gelijk maar op zoek naar een nieuwe in de hoop dat ik dit keer wel een vind!!!

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Zeg Luuss, hebben jullie in NL een vaste huisarts of is dat altijd een andere?Hoop voor jou dat je vlug genezen bent.

Beste :Smile:

----------


## dotito

Ook ik heb een hele goede/lieve huisarts,hij neemt de tijd zelfs als de wachtzaal vol zit kan hem dat niet schelen.Hij bied je echt een luistert oor,is een man uit de duizend.Is wel zo dat mijn huisarts wel iemand is uit de oudere generatie.Heeft voordelen,maar heeft ook zijn nadelen.Het goede is dat hij mij altijd gelooft,het is een man met zijn hart op de juiste plaats,hij is ook enorm empatische.Zelfs toen ik sukkelde met mijn rug toen ik in buitenland zat,kon ik op hem rekenen(dag en nacht).Als je bv iets hebt zal hij vlug antibiotica voorschrijven,dat is enige nadeel over hem.Maar voor de rest,zou ik geen ander huisarts willen.Hoop dat hij niet te vroeg op pensioen gaat,want anders zou ik het even niet meer weten :Confused:

----------


## Ronald68

Ik heb de beste huisarts die je als sporten je maar kunt wensen!
Alleen jammer dat hij vrijdags vrij is.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Wij hebben een vaste huisarts. Ik wil van hem af, maar wisselen van vaste huisarts is in mijn regio erg moeilijk  :Frown: 
Fijn dt jou huisarts naar jou luistert en voor je klaarstaat!

@ Ronald,
Fijn dat je een beste huisarts hebt, idd jammer dat hij niet altijd bereikbaar is!

----------


## christel1

Ik heb een schat van een HA, soms wel eens verstrooid maar hij neemt me altijd serieus. Hij is ook sportarts en vroeger met 2 turners-judoka's was dit wel eens nodig. Hij heeft zelfs het materiaal in huis om zelf een gips aan te leggen. Hij neemt altijd tijd ook al zit de wachtzaal over vol. Ik probeer het altijd kort te houden maar soms kan je niet anders. Hij heeft me ook direct doorgestuurd naar de cardio toen ik hem sprak over mijn hartproblemen. Hij heeft wel een ecg staan maar daar kon hij niets mee op dat moment. Anders dan in NL is je huisarts hier ook 's nachts bereikbaar of je wordt doorgeschakeld naar de dokter van wacht, dan weet je wel niet op wie je valt maar als het mij niet aanstaat en het is ernstig dan ga ik naar Spoed van het ziekenhuis. Ik hoop dat hij er nog jaren mee doorgaat, zijn dochter studeert ook voor arts maar ik weet niet of ze de praktijk van haar pa gaat overnemen.

----------


## ben0911

Je hebt recht op een arts naar je eigen keuze. Ook in een groeps praktijk.
Slechte huisarts? Wisselen dus. Maar wees wel diplomatiek want in noodgevallen kun je hem/haar misschien nog eens nodig hebben.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik dacht niet dat je zomaar van arts kunt wisselen, maar misschien is dat overal anders! toen mijn huisarts met pensioen ging ( alweer 10 jr geleden) kreeg ik een lijstje waar ik uit moest kiezen uit bepaalde artsen uit mijn buurt...zijn praktijk werd overgenomen maar daar mocht ik niet bij blijven! "hij" (de arts) was het daar niet mee eens, maar dat werd hem opgedragen door hogerhand.... :Mad:  hij was daar zeker niet content mee! 
mijn huisarts is secuur, helaas ging hij de mist in bij mij toen ik hem net had, ik had blijkbaar wat gebroken maar hij stuurde mij naar huis toe, maar een dag later eind vd dag kwam er gips ( ik had vreselijke pijnen en heb hem een dag later gebeld)  :Big Grin:  gevolg: ik ben nu 10 jaar verder en ben volledig afgekeurd ( Posttraumatische Dystropie)  :Frown:  mijn huisarts heeft zich verontschuldigd, en ik neem het hem niet kwalijk...je kent elkaar nog niet..hij is òòk een mens!!!. tjaaaaa...nu zit er in zijn praktijk een vrouwelijke dokter en daar kwam ik bij toeval terecht...nu ga ik eerder naar "haar" toe dan naar hem, want zij neemt de tijd voor "mij" en bij de man heb ik het gevoel dat ik op de wipstoel zit...verder is het een heel beminnelijk mens maar ja het wordt overal steeds drukker....

----------


## ben0911

Soms is het moeilijk er een te vinden. En de "goeien" hebben het altijd heel druk. Maar ja, dat is in elk vak zo.
Maar vrije keuze is er sinds het oude ziekenfonds niet meer bestaat.
Vermoedelijk mogen artsen wel een patient weigeren als hun praktijk al boordevol zit.

Ik ben blij voor je dat je nu wel happy bent met die vrouwelijke arts.
Elkaar vertrouwen is alles.


groetjes

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ben0911: Je hebt helemaal gelijk....men wordt drukker en drukker, de praktijken groeien. och dat is mij ontgaan dat je vrije keuze hebt, wel fijn natuurlijk  :Big Grin:  vertrouwen is het allerbelangrijkst want als dat er niet is, dan kun je maar beter verdwijnen.... :Stick Out Tongue:  fijn weekend Ben0911 

Greetzzzzzzz Elisa

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ben0911,
In mijn huisartspraktijk werken een man (mijn huisarts) en een vrouw (1 of 2 dagen per week), Ik ben bij ze beide geweest, beide luisterden ze niet naar wat ik ze zei en beide hebben ze me verkeerd behandeld. Ze staan ook allebei onder medisch toezicht ivm medische fouten, niet luisteren naar en niet serieus nemen van hun patient, teveel vakanties etc  :Frown:   :Confused: 
Ik ben al heel lang op zoek naar een nieuwe huisarts, maar in mijn regio hebben ze patientenstops (hoe zou dat nou komen  :Wink: ) en als ik verder weg zoek dan kan de huisarts mij niet aannemen omdat ze niet in geval van spoed binnen zoveel tijd (15 a 20 minuten meende ik) bij mij kunnen zijn zoals wettelijk moet.
Als ik iets heb ga ik bij voorkeur naar de huisartsenpost in de stad (avond of weekend), of ik ga naar een huisarts die de taken overneemt als mijn huisartspraktijk gesloten is ivm vakantie, want de keren dat ik bij mijn eigen ben geweest voelde/voel ik mij steeds niet serieus genomen en zeker niet goed behandeld zowel als mens en als patient niet!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Luuss: Wat waardeloos en ernstig dat je niet zomaar bij een andere arts terecht kan...ik begrijp je uitleg hier over....is er òòk geen mogelijkheid om dit eens aan te kaarten bij de verzekering? misschien weten hun een oplossing voor jou..eerlijk gezegd zou ik geen vertrouwen meer in deze mensen hebben en het wordt dus tijd dat je daar vertrekt!!!! Succes meid, als ik een andere tip voor je heb dan meld ik mij even....voorlopig doe je dat prima om naar de huisartsenpost te gaan. goed zo, maar eigenlijk is het te gek voor woorden dat dit moet... :Frown:  ..collega's vallen elkaar zelden af, dus soms moet je het voorzichtig aanpakken met artsen, maar ze zijn geen God natuurlijk....Sterkte lieve Luuss...pas goed op jezelf...

----------


## ben0911

Aan Luuss0404
Of een arts onder "toezicht" staat is moeilijk te beoordelen. Als dat echt zo is, dan is er maar een oplossing en dat is met je verzekeraar praten.
Overigens zijn er vast wel veel artsen in een stad als Groningen. Veel studenten, en veel vaste bewoners.
Wel eens met de Gemeente (soc.zaken) gesproken? Zitten soms slimme mensen die goede adviezen hebben.

sukses en groetjes

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Ben0911,
Ik was herfst vorig jaar bij de huisarts ivm blaasontsteking en kreeg twijfeltaal en onpersoonlijkheid en onzekerheid ivm zijn normale neem een paracetamol en ga op bed liggen advies, ik zei dat tegen een vriend van me en die vertelde dat zijn vader (werkzaam in ziekenhuis) zei dat mijn huisarts (ook hun huisarts) sinds een half jaar onder toezicht staat. Ik woon in Haren, heb alle huisartsen daar al benaderd maar zij hebben patientenstops en in Groningen heb ik geprobeerd, 1 huisarts had wel plek maar kon niet bij mij zijn in geval met spoed en dus wees hij me af.
Ik heb hier met de Gemeente gesproken omtrend veranderen van huisarts en die zeiden dat ik andere huisartsen kon benaderen, wat ik dus al gedaan had, dus kwam geen steek verder helaas...
Dus als ik echt iets heb ga ik naar de huisartsenpost in de avond of het weekend en als het iets met spieren/gewrichten is ga ik naar een moeder van een vriend van mij die fyiotherapeute is...

----------


## xoxoxwendyxoxox

Ik heb een hele vervelende HA die bijna nooit iets van mij aanneemt. Standaard op het moment dat ik met iets kom dan kijkt hij een beetje en mompelt hij iets om verstaanbaars en het eindigt altijd met we kijken het nog wel aan. Een recent voorbeeld is dat ik al een jaar lang steeds de neiging heb tot flauwvallen. Ben er al een paar keer mee naar de HA gegaan maar volgens hem moet ik maar even gaan zitten als dit gebeurd. Ik heb het een tijd zo gelaten omdat ik toch geen ander antwoord van hem kreeg maar sinds 2 maanden word het alsmaar erger nu gebeurd het zo'n 10 á 20 keer op een dag dat ik bijna wegval. Als dit gebeurd krijg ik zweet uitbraken en het behoorlijk warm, daarna een gigantische hoofdpijn die zo'n 5 minuten aanhoudt en een hele vreemde geur in mijn neus. Hij heeft 1 bloed test gedaan en daar was niets op te vinden. Waarop zijn reactie is je moet maar genoeg eten. Nou eet ik 4 bruine boterhammen, genoeg groente en fruit, een stuk vlees en aardappels, pasta of rijst. Ook drink ik minimaal 2 liter water op een dag. Dus aan mijn dieet kan het niet liggen. Het enige antwoord dat ik krijg is kijk het maar aan maar, dit doe ik al meer als een jaar. Volgens hem is het normaal dat sommige mensen dit hebben, dit vind ik heel vreemd, als ik hem confronteer met alle bijkomende klachten zegt hij: daar heb ik ook geen antwoord op sommige mensen zijn bijzonder, google het maar dan kun je het misschien zelf vinden. En het gesprek eindigt altijd met ik heb nu geen tijd meer prettige dag verder. 

Dit is maar 1 voorbeeldje maar er zijn er genoeg. Het is eigenlijk zo dat hij mij nooit echt geholpen heeft. 

Ik ben al een aantal keer op zoek geweest naar een andere dokter maar het probleem is dat ik in een dorp woon waar de andere doktoren vol zitten met patiënten en dit de enige is die wel dokters aanneemt (heel toevallig). Alle doktoren in omringende dorpen en steden mij niet willen aannemen omdat ik niet daar woon. 

Eerlijk gezegd weet ik echt niet meer wat ik moet doen. Ik vind het behoorlijk gevaarlijk dat ik steeds wegval vooral op de weg en zeker op mijn werk, ik ben namelijk heftruckchauffeuze. 

Ik hoop dat iemand mij kan helpen

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo wendy,
Vervelend zeg dat jou huisarts je niet serieus neemt! 
Ik herken wat je zegt over dat het moeilijk (bijna onmogelijk) is een andere huisarts te vinden, ik ga daarom zelf in het weekend naar de huisartsenpost als er echt iets aan de hand is...
Wegvallen kan meerdere oorzaken hebben, en dat er niks uit de bloedtest kwam zegt ook niet altijd wat, want ze testen niet overal op en het kan zijn dat jou normale waarden anders zijn dan die van de gemiddelde mens. 
Behalve flauwvallen/wegvallen, voel je je ook vaak meer moe of andere klachten?
Heb je op je werk niet een bedrijfsarts waar je naartoe kan? 
Je kan ook een klacht indienen over jou huisarts, misschien dat er dan iets veranderd.
Als jou huisarts met vakantie is kan je zowiezo terecht bij een vervanger in jou dorp die het tijdelijk overneemt, dus dat zou ook nog kunnen.
Heel erg veel sterkte, ik zou er wel werk van maken hoor!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Wendy: Ik reageer te laat voor jou vraag maar ik hoop dat je een oplossing hebt gevonden!!!....

Een arts die zo lackoniek met jou en anderen omgaat vindt ik een drama.. :Mad:  als je zeker bent van je gevoel dat er iets niet klopt in je lichaam, dan moet je dit nogmaals zeer duidelijk maken bij deze huisarts......alles heeft een oorzaak........wil hij dan "nog" niet luisteren dan belde ik naar de verzekering toe en leg dan het probleem voor!!! misschien kun je 's avonds gaan naar een EHBO post van het ziekenhuis...Luuss is daar ook al mee bekend...te gek voor woorden natuurlijk.... :Wink:  sterkte met het vinden van een "andere" huisarts....ik hoop dat het inmiddels iets beter met je gaat....jou klachten klinken niet goed, heel veel sterkte, hopenlijk ben je geholpen!!! 

Groeten van Elisa  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Xynyx

Ik ben heel blij met mijn huisarts. Hij neemt me niet alleen serieus maar denkt ook mee. Zo heeft hij al een afspraak bij de gynaecoloog voor me geregeld toen bleek dat ik pap3 had. Hij vraagt door en is bedachtzaam, luistert naar me. Erg prettige arts, die ik desondanks gelukkig bijna nooit hoef te zien.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Xynyx : Fijn dat je een goede huisarts hebt die naar je luistert....

ik wens je succes en sterkte toe in het ziekenhuis bij de andere arts....ik hoop dat alles goed voor je komt... :Embarrassment:  
Groeten.... :Embarrassment:

----------


## Xynyx

> Xynyx : Fijn dat je een goede huisarts hebt die naar je luistert....
> 
> ik wens je succes en sterkte toe in het ziekenhuis bij de andere arts....ik hoop dat alles goed voor je komt... 
> Groeten....


Dank je @Elisabeth9 , het is helemaal goed gekomen. Hoeveel geluk kan een mens hebben ? Mijn gynaecoloog bleek ook oncoloog te zijn. Er was maar 1 ingreep nodig. Een van de "oude stempel" ook nog, hij is er totaal voor zijn patiëntes. Toen ik de laatste uitslag van het uitstrijkje wilde halen en deze niet aanwezig bleek te zijn gaf hij mij nota bene zijn privénr om hem thuis te kunnen bellen ! Zijn redenatie : "ik baal ervan als een patiënte zich zorgen maakt omdat een laborant zich niet aan de afspraak houdt"..  :Smile:  Ze zijn er dus nog, die artsen "uit roeping"..

----------

